# Vip 211



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Does it support phoning home through the Internet... yet? I don't have local phone service, but have high speed Internet service. My Vip 222 does phone home through the Internet, and E* has lowered my bill by $5 per month because of its connection to the Internet.

I see that the Vip 211 has DishCOMM. From reading, it seems DishCOMM needs another receiver connected the home network AND connected to a phone line in order for it to phone home.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 211 only has one tuner so it is not subject to the $5 charge for no phone line, and yes the 211 does work with ethernet, but again, it is not necessary unless you want to do PPV through the receiver.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> The 211 only has one tuner so it is not subject to the $5 charge for no phone line, and yes the 211 does work with ethernet, but again, it is not necessary unless you want to do PPV through the receiver.


But, I am getting hit with a $7 additional access fee, unless there is no way to circumvent this fee.


> Oct 24 - Nov 23
> America's Top 100 with Locals 37.99
> Addl Receiver Access Fee 7.00
> BronzeHD with PlatinumHD 20.00


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> But, I am getting hit with a $7 additional access fee, unless there is no way to circumvent this fee.


That's an additional receiver charge, and no, there is not a way around that one. The only access fee that can be gotten rid of is for the second tv on a dual tuner. The fees for addition physical receivers are just there.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> That's an additional receiver charge, and no, there is not a way around that one. The only access fee that can be gotten rid of is for the second tv on a dual tuner. The fees for addition physical receivers are just there.


Thank you. I just wanted to make sure before I wasted money to buy a homeline system to connect it to the phone.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

That is the CS fee Dish adds when you buy the receiver and they don't get their $7 lease fee.

You might as well have leased the receiver.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> That is the CS fee Dish adds when you buy the receiver and they don't get their $7 lease fee.
> 
> You might as well have leased the receiver.


Agreed. Too late now. Lesson learned.


----------

